# Wheel Loaders and Skid Steers and Plow Trucks available NW Chicago area



## twotonballs (Nov 4, 2014)

I am looking to sub out some equipment for snowplowing in the NW suburbs of Chicago. All Equipment has pusher boxes or power angle blades. 2-3 YD Wheel loaders with 16'-18' pushers. Small loaders with 12' pushers. Skids with 10' pushers and 10' plows.

email [email protected]


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

have large apt complex in Mt. Prospect...do you have salt cababilities?


----------



## dr.diesel (Sep 20, 2012)

I also have wheel loaders, skid steers and salt capability. A large complex in Mt. Prospect would not be a issue. Please email me at [email protected] or call me directly at 847 668 9734.

Thanks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't imagine sitting in a loader, much less a skid-steer, through an entire storm with nut's that big. It's gotta hurt????


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That!!!! ^^^


----------



## twotonballs (Nov 4, 2014)

mriddlesr;1861534 said:


> have large apt complex in Mt. Prospect...do you have salt cababilities?


Yes I run multiple salt trucks plow trucks skid steers and wheel loaders.
I would happily give you a bid to plow and salt your lot


----------



## twotonballs (Nov 4, 2014)

jomama45;1861674 said:


> I can't imagine sitting in a loader, much less a skid-steer, through an entire storm with nut's that big. It's gotta hurt????


Obviously you've never plowed any type of commercial parking lots. Operating a 980 Cat wheel loader with a 30' pusher box you can move some serious snow. As far as comfort its like driving an XL Cadillac. wesport


----------



## mriddlesr (Nov 25, 2008)

twotonballs;1862279 said:


> Yes I run multiple salt trucks plow trucks skid steers and wheel loaders.
> I would happily give you a bid to plow and salt your lot


give me a call 773-619-8054 to discuss, my name is mike.


----------

